# old sno way won't move?



## dichdoc (Dec 23, 2005)

Old sno way started slowing down today until it wouldn't move up or left or right at all. Fluid (ATF) is full. Air temp was 45 degrees. I have power and magnetism at all valves when actuated. Motor has power, spins (seems slow) and sounds like its making bubbles (different sound then normal). Would it freeze up at 45 degrees? Any other ideas before I pull it all apart tomorrow? Travis


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

you might want to move your thread to the sno-way plows area. ATF can freeze, leave chunks, etc.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Yank the tank off and clean the intake filter, flush the entire system and change your fluid.


----------



## dichdoc (Dec 23, 2005)

Drained everything and pulled the pump apart. Fluid Looked great no milky moisture etc. ATF is listed in the manual to a working temp of 0 degrees Farenheight. It was 30 that night and 45 when she quit. I've always heard don't use ATF but wouldn't it be frozen in my transmission too? Pulled the motor off and doesn't look good. One brush was chewed up and the plasticy thing it slides into was melted and there is a big gouge in the armature and part of the magnet had broken off and been rubbing on the copper coil. I'm off to find a used pump to finish out the season then I promise new plow not another ne snowmobile really I promise.


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

dichdoc;517645 said:


> Drained everything and pulled the pump apart. Fluid Looked great no milky moisture etc. ATF is listed in the manual to a working temp of 0 degrees Farenheight. It was 30 that night and 45 when she quit. I've always heard don't use ATF but wouldn't it be frozen in my transmission too? Pulled the motor off and doesn't look good. One brush was chewed up and the plasticy thing it slides into was melted and there is a big gouge in the armature and part of the magnet had broken off and been rubbing on the copper coil. I'm off to find a used pump to finish out the season then I promise new plow not another ne snowmobile really I promise.


The motor sounds like it could defitately be an issue. Why get a used pump if you just need a new motor? Go see our local Sno-Way retailer Stephen's Welding. I am sure he will have a motor in stock even if he has to rob it off a plow that he has in stock.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

toby4492;517652 said:


> The motor sounds like it could defitately be an issue. Why get a used pump if you just need a new motor? Go see our local Sno-Way retailer Stephen's Welding. I am sure he will have a motor in stock even if he has to rob it off a plow that he has in stock.


Sounds like motor time to me.

Toby
Do you think you think he still has an "Old Snoway" in stock the monarch motor don't work on the fenners, and I think the OOOLD monarch SW had a different drive then the new ones


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

basher;517782 said:


> Sounds like motor time to me.
> 
> Toby
> Do you think you think he still has an "Old Snoway" in stock the monarch motor don't work on the fenners, and I think the OOOLD monarch SW had a different drive then the new ones


My bad basher just typing too fast on a Friday afternoon. 

He still may have a motor for the Fenner unit on the shelf though.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

toby4492;517785 said:


> My bad basher just typing too fast on a Friday afternoon.
> 
> He still may have a motor for the Fenner unit on the shelf though.


Now that wouldn't surprize me at all.
It's tough when they don't offer a model type.


----------



## dichdoc (Dec 23, 2005)

Basher you missed a few O's IN OOOOOOOLD! we're talking 1979 vintage. No knowledge, no parts, nothing. I've worked with Stephen's before (looking for a motor) good guys but Snow WAY won't even claim this plow! I picked up a used Northern power unit for $150 wired it, in only took about three hours. Plow runs better then ever super fast and strong. Maybe I don't need to save for a new plow.....


----------

